# Updating Android stock software?



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

I need to update my Android Droid X stock software and or rom. I am still on the 2.3.3 android version, and the 4.5.602 system version.

I used to update roms left and right yet I havent done so in a year now I believe. I still have root on my phone, other than that I am lost.

My phone is ridiculously slow, lags like no other and just need to find out how to go about updating to the current software if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Any and all help would be thoroughly appreciated, and I thank you all in advance.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17934-602-sbf/

Hope that helps... Not trying to be a jerk but in the future you should try to use the search function...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ak450 said:


> I need to update my Android Droid X stock software and or rom. I am still on the 2.3.3 android version, and the 4.5.602 system version.
> 
> I used to update roms left and right yet I havent done so in a year now I believe. I still have root on my phone, other than that I am lost.
> 
> ...


i'd stick with 602 or 605 if you want to stay on stock rom rooted. otherwise, go try out some good custom roms in the dev section.
it sounds like you just need to do a factory reset or something anyways.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I actually have a 605 SBF laying around somewhere that is legit. Used it once, since I wanted to get the 15p radio for my DX and I needed to be on Froyo to flash it.

But besides that, I probably would factory reset myself and an SBF would do just that. I've heard some generally good opinions of 621, but I haven't made the jump and probably won't since I did retire my DX (now used for media or something). If you want a dirt smooth ROM, I say any of the AOSP-based ones are. If you want battery life, Liberty or Vortex Liberated (or something like that) are good choices since they are blur-based.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> I actually have a 605 SBF laying around somewhere that is legit. Used it once, since I wanted to get the 15p radio for my DX and I needed to be on Froyo to flash it.


The 605 sbf is in the sbf sticky thread along with all other sbf's that have ever come out for the droid x. Just fyi


----------



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry guys, yet I thank you all for the help. I went back and did a factory reset, cache wipe and its running a little better.

If you dont mind me asking, what roms out there are compatible with the system version I am currently running? I am looking for something that is just overall smooth, good battery life, and mainly something to thrown on and leave for the time being until I get my new i5.

I saw the Vortex Liberated, is that something I can just flash on and go with?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Aside from the official CM7 tree which runs on the Froyo kernel (which you shouldn't be running unless you just want some nostalgia I suppose or are bored), all of the ROMs can run on the GB kernel, at least the 602/605 system. 621 requires a small patch or something to work with blur-based ROMs, but is not required for those using 2nd-init (like CM7/9, AOKP, any other CyanogenMod base..)

Vortex Liberated is fine on the 605 system, same for 602. There's one for that, and a 621 version, so choose the one for your system, and then flash away.


----------



## ak450 (Aug 11, 2011)

How do I go about knowing if I am on a Froyo kernel? I think I may be on that due to the fact the phone and software is highly annoying and boring.

Id like to hop onto something more recent and usable, maybe the 605, yet do not know where to get the link from for the 605 to flash it. It looks like Vortex Liberated requires a 605 version, and I am on 602, something that seems highly outdated.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/331-guide-flashing-droid-x-sbf/

602 means you have gingerbread.

Even the newest stock rom (621) is gingerbread, so the only way you'll see a more updated rom is if you go with one of the ice cream sandwich custom roms


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

^ That.

605 really only contained a small fix for a very annoying keyboard issue that appeared in 602. I was affected by it numerous times and I forgot how I fixed it each time it happened. Otherwise, they're rather identical in nature. Upping to 605 via the SBF would be your best bet as the OTA will take you 621 which requires a bit of work to root. Not as much now that a method to root it all in one go is available, but it does still require some work to get root.


----------

